# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >       The snow is finally here in the Rockies!! Skied the Jane on Friday, and hopefully tomorrow if I can get up there!!!

## Benster

The snow is finally here in the Rockies!! Skied the Jane on Friday, and hopefully tomorrow if I can get up there!!!

----------


## MIke R

yeah we ve been finally getting steady snow this weekend and big dumps coming Tuesday and Friday...but til then it has been pretty dry...

----------


## fins85258

Post Pictures ............

----------


## MIke R

I will..supposed to be a 3 day event starting today...I'm taking Lena skiing this morning

----------


## MIke R

> Post Pictures ............




be careful what you wish for....LOL..I was the passenger in the car this morning on the drive out into the storm from the lake house to the ski condo and than to work...so I decided to put my phone through a workout...


*Leaving the house*

 


*The frozen lake with empty ice fishing hut*
 


     


*Finally got to the ski condo.....*

 

*and than walk to work*

 
 
 


supposed to get 2 feet when its all done....we'll see

----------


## andynap

I am getting tired of this crap- excuse me- snow. Enough already. Just can't wait to wake up tomorrow morning. Supposed to snow ALL day.

----------


## MIke R

no one is complaining here..we ve been dry for a while though.... we really needed this.....5 weeks to go in the season... we need to finish strong

I have to hear my mother whining about it every night on the phone

----------


## andynap

You are a good son- buy her a laptop with a webcam so you can see her whining. LOL

----------


## MIke R

> You are a good son- buy her a laptop with a webcam so you can see her whining. LOL




no chance!.......

coming down pretty hard last couple of hours

----------


## KevinS

The rain/snow line moved about 3 miles west of my office.  I'm on the rain side, and am not complaining a bit.

----------


## MIke R

yeah the line is supposed to move quite a bit north and west tomorrow too so I heard....we re no where near it

----------


## andynap

> The rain/snow line moved about 3 miles west of my office.  I'm on the rain side, and am not complaining a bit.




Wait until tomorrow-

----------


## fins85258

Great Pics Mike, 

Karen will enjoy them . Her friend Laurie is visiting here from Kittery for the week, can't wait to see her reaction to what she is going home to on Monday

Based on the 2 day forecast you guys are in for some weather but the skiing should be great next week.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/...e/Current.aspx

----------

